# Free online CE's



## Daniel Luna (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey,

My first post. I came on here when I googled free online ce's. I didn't see Bound Tree University on here. Bound Tree is an equipment manufacturer I believe, and they post free ce's online as a marketing tool (My best guess). My cert is up in March. Anyway, I found a free online resource. I'm not affiliated with this website in anyway.

boundtreeuniversity
dot
com

100% Free classes, all you need to do is register. 


Course Offering:

Courses Approved for Advanced Life Support (ALS) Providers
A220 - Pediatric Patient: Part 1

A221 - Pediatric Patient: Part 2

A250 - Asthma: Part 1

A251 - Asthma: Part 2

A255 - Airway Management

A268 - Diabetic Emergencies: Part 1

A269 - Diabetic Emergencies: Part 2

A275 - Traumatic Brain Injury

A281 - Pharmacology and Drug Administration

A284 - Musculoskeletal Injuries: Part 1

A285 - Musculoskeletal Injuries: Part 2

A408 - Acute Coronary Syndromes

Courses Approved for Basic Life Support (BLS) Providers
Featured! B405 - NiPPV (Non-Invasive Positive Pressure Ventilation: Pre-hospital Use of CPAP and BiPAP)

B201 - Unstable Pelvic Fractures and Emergency Stabilization

B204 - Unusual Resuscitation

B239 - Emergency Childbirth

B252 - Detailed Physical Exam

B286 - Burn Injury Assessment and Treatment

B299 - Hypothermia Assessment and Treatment

B301 - Bloodborne Pathogens


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Already been mentioned several times. 

But thanks, and welcome.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, I know this is an old post, but any idea if these CE are accepted in New Jersey?


----------



## NJEMT95 (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's a list of the ones the NJ will accept:

https://www.ashinstitute.org/doc_uploads/NJOEMS _approvedclasses_100113.pdf


----------



## ZombieEMT (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------

